# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم السعودية Tasi والسوق الموازية – نمو  رأيكم سهم سدافكو & صدق  هذا القسم برعاية      الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## Red Hat

السلام عليكم والرحمة 
كيف الحال 
حملت برنامج TickerChart_v2 ( الممل ) 
ولكن فيه اسهم عربيه كثير ماشاء الله 
بس ماعرف كيف برنامج تحسه ناقص  :No3:  
وهذه صوره سهم سدافكو + صدق ماهو رايكم 
جزاكم الله خيرا  :Eh S(7):

----------


## رمز

حياك الله يا أخي  
وتسلم على هذا التحليل  
أسمع بعض الخبراء ينبه على:   أهمية معرفة مكرر الأرباح   خصوصا في الأسهم السعودية   وهاك المكرر الربحي:  :Asvc:

----------


## وليد الحلو

> حياك الله يا أخي  
> وتسلم على هذا التحليل  
> أسمع بعض الخبراء ينبه على:   أهمية معرفة مكرر الأرباح   خصوصا في الأسهم السعودية   وهاك المكرر الربحي:

 أخى رمز 
ممكن شرح ماذا تعنى مكرر الارباح و كيف تستخدم  
ودى و تقديرى

----------


## Red Hat

> حياك الله يا أخي  
> وتسلم على هذا التحليل  
> أسمع بعض الخبراء ينبه على:   أهمية معرفة مكرر الأرباح   خصوصا في الأسهم السعودية   وهاك المكرر الربحي:

 تحيا ودووم 
الله يحفظك 
بس شنو يعني مكرر الأرباح ؟؟؟  :016:  
جزاك الله خيرا  :Eh S(7):

----------


## محمد الزوقري

> أخى رمز   ممكن شرح ماذا تعنى مكرر الارباح و كيف تستخدم   ودى و تقديرى

  

> تحيا ودووم  الله يحفظك  بس شنو يعني مكرر الأرباح ؟؟؟   جزاك الله خيرا

 تفضلواأخواني لشرح مكرر الأرباح https://forum.arabictrader.com/uploa...لجزء الأول.rar

----------


## Red Hat

> تفضلواأخواني لشرح مكرر الأرباح https://forum.arabictrader.com/uploaded/9054_التحليل الأساسي للأسهم - الجزء الأول.rar

 جزاك الله خيرا 
جعله ميزان حسناتك 
بس أني شايف جزء الأول وين الثاني  :Big Grin:  
<<<< طماع  :Inlove:

----------


## محمد الزوقري

> السلام عليكم والرحمة  كيف الحال  حملت برنامج TickerChart_v2 ( الممل )  ولكن فيه اسهم عربيه كثير ماشاء الله  بس ماعرف كيف برنامج تحسه ناقص   وهذه صوره سهم سدافكو + صدق ماهو رايكم  جزاكم الله خيرا

 بالنسبة لسهم سدافكو أعتقد بأن الكسر لازم بحجم تداول كبير وهذا لا أراه عند مؤشر الفوليوم

----------


## محمد الزوقري

> جزاك الله خيرا  جعله ميزان حسناتك  بس أني شايف جزء الأول وين الثاني

 للأسف أخي الجزء الثاني مش موجود عندي   

> <<<< طماع

 من حقك ليتني متفرغ

----------


## hadi1450

شوف ياغالي :013:   مكرر الارباح بصوره مبسطه : هو العائد على استثمارك في حال امتلاك السهم يعني لو كان قيمة السهم 50 ريال والتوزيعات النقديه 2 ريال كل سنه يعني 4% عائد على استثمارك . لكن في نفس الوقت على نفس الحسابات ومن اجل ارباح تساوي راس مالك فانك ستنتظر 25 سنه 
2 ريال 25x سنه = 50 ريال قيمة السهم .  
وبالنسبه لمكرر الارباح فالافضل ان يكون اقل من 14 فهو استثمار جيد . 
بالنسبه لسهم ( صدق ) : فأني انصحك نصيحة اخويه بالابتعاد عنه والسبب في المقام الاول هو ان الشركه خاسره منذ تاسيسها  :EEK!:  وقد يتم ايقافها في القريب العاجل مثل اخواتها انعام القابضه وبيشه الزراعيه .  
بالنسبه لسهم ( سدافكو ) : فاني اتعامل مع هذا السهم منذ سنتين تقريبا . ومضارب السهم من فئة صانع متمرس  :Drive1: . وان اجدت التعامل معه فستجد الربح الوفير معه . 
عموما اضبط المتوسط المتحرك 10 ايام للدخول والخروج من السهم . :Good:  
اتمنى اكون قد افدتك .. تحياتي  :Asvc:

----------


## Red Hat

أخي الكريم متداول ناشئ 
جزاك الله خيرا ماتقصر بس شفت كتاب تحليل اساسي قلت يمكن عندك باقي الأجزاء مشكور ماتقصر يالغلاا 
جزاك الله خيرا  :Eh S(7):

----------


## Red Hat

> شوف ياغالي  مكرر الارباح بصوره مبسطه : هو العائد على استثمارك في حال امتلاك السهم يعني لو كان قيمة السهم 50 ريال والتوزيعات النقديه 2 ريال كل سنه يعني 4% عائد على استثمارك . لكن في نفس الوقت على نفس الحسابات ومن اجل ارباح تساوي راس مالك فانك ستنتظر 25 سنه 
> 2 ريال 25x سنه = 50 ريال قيمة السهم .  
> وبالنسبه لمكرر الارباح فالافضل ان يكون اقل من 14 فهو استثمار جيد . 
> بالنسبه لسهم ( صدق ) : فأني انصحك نصيحة اخويه بالابتعاد عنه والسبب في المقام الاول هو ان الشركه خاسره منذ تاسيسها  وقد يتم ايقافها في القريب العاجل مثل اخواتها انعام القابضه وبيشه الزراعيه .  
> بالنسبه لسهم ( سدافكو ) : فاني اتعامل مع هذا السهم منذ سنتين تقريبا . ومضارب السهم من فئة صانع متمرس . وان اجدت التعامل معه فستجد الربح الوفير معه . 
> عموما اضبط المتوسط المتحرك 10 ايام للدخول والخروج من السهم . 
> اتمنى اكون قد افدتك .. تحياتي

 جزاك الله خيرا ورزقك 
بخصوص نصائحك على العين وراس ونصائح من الماس  :Eh S(7):  
لكن أنا لا ادخل بالاسهم لكن من أجل تعلم كيف طبق ع شارت وتوقعات 
أن شاء الله شوف تحاليلك بقسم الأسهم نتعلم منك 
جزاك الله خير ماقصرت  :Eh S(7):

----------


## عياد

> شوف ياغالي  مكرر الارباح بصوره مبسطه : هو العائد على استثمارك في حال امتلاك السهم يعني لو كان قيمة السهم 50 ريال والتوزيعات النقديه 2 ريال كل سنه يعني 4% عائد على استثمارك . لكن في نفس الوقت على نفس الحسابات ومن اجل ارباح تساوي راس مالك فانك ستنتظر 25 سنه 
> 2 ريال 25x سنه = 50 ريال قيمة السهم .  
> وبالنسبه لمكرر الارباح فالافضل ان يكون اقل من 14 فهو استثمار جيد . 
> بالنسبه لسهم ( صدق ) : فأني انصحك نصيحة اخويه بالابتعاد عنه والسبب في المقام الاول هو ان الشركه خاسره منذ تاسيسها  وقد يتم ايقافها في القريب العاجل مثل اخواتها انعام القابضه وبيشه الزراعيه .  
> بالنسبه لسهم ( سدافكو ) : فاني اتعامل مع هذا السهم منذ سنتين تقريبا . ومضارب السهم من فئة صانع متمرس . وان اجدت التعامل معه فستجد الربح الوفير معه . 
> عموما اضبط المتوسط المتحرك 10 ايام للدخول والخروج من السهم . 
> اتمنى اكون قد افدتك .. تحياتي

 تسلم ايدك على الشرح الوافي  . كلما انخفض مكرر الارباح كان السهم جذابا للاستثمار من الناحية الاساسية  ممكن شوية توضيح وجهة نظرك حول سهم سدافكو   تقبل تحياتي

----------


## رمز

ماشاء الله الأخوان وفــــــــــو الموضوع  
شكرا لكل من مر

----------


## رمز

بالنسبة  لشرعية السهمين  :Asvc:   فمن موقع الشيخ الشبيلي :

----------

